#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Top 4 meest opvallende en innovateve LED-verlichting

## admin

LED-verlichting verovert de wereld: LEDs in allerlei soorten, kleuren en maten verslaan de ouderwetse spaarlamp in sneltreinvaart. Logisch, want ze verbruiken veel minder energie, bevatten geen giftige stoffen en gaan veel langer mee dan spaarlampen, gloeilampen en gasontladingslampen, terwijl de lichtkwaliteit inmiddels net zo goed is. J&H Licht en Geluid biedt een grote en kwalitatief goede keuze aan LED-lampen: voor dansvloer, presentaties of thuis. We lichten er vier bijzondere producten uit.

Lees meer op het J&H licht en geluid BLOG: http://www.blog.licht-geluid.nl/top-...d-verlichting/

----------

